# Been awhile im back ..



## Mrdarkside (Feb 11, 2018)

Its been a couple years..
Had to deal with cancer scare
glad to be back 
And time to get back in shape...


----------



## brazey (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome back....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome back 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks it feels good to be back in the gym .


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2018)

Mrdarkside said:


> Its been a couple years..
> Had to deal with cancer scare
> glad to be back
> And time to get back in shape...



welcome back.


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome back
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------



## Push50 (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome back. Ease into it my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

